# Are NF's the most loyal friends out of the 4 temperaments?



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

This is just a question that I have been wanting to ask since I started this forum. Do you think our features make us the most loyal friends? 

When I was in "high school" we had cliques which had different ideals. The friends that I had in elementary school separated into these cliques and I was left with only a few friends. This probably contributed to my NF's personality which made me very loyal to a few groups of people. I have constantly seen my old friends who were not NF's betray others for social gain. This led me to believe that NF's are the best to befriend.

I'm not saying all NF's are loyal. I'm just saying that generally we tend to be more loyal out of the 4 temperaments. What do you guys think?


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

ISTJs can be very loyal. When I disappeared, my ISTJ best friend actually traveled all over the country searching for me, and my ISTJ father changed jobs to become a people finder. They also tend to be honorable in other ways, being true to their word, following all of the rules, and still caring deeply, even with that T that one might expect to prevent it. Don't discount the SJs. NFs can be flakes. I have been known to break off contact with people unexpectedly and never write to them again, just because I get distracted. We aren't perfect.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Never said we were perfect. Just saying are NF's the most loyal out of the 4 temperament? You had a good experience with one ISTJ but how about the rest?


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

What form of loyalty?


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Obviously friendship.


----------



## cryptonia (Oct 17, 2008)

what do you expect from friendships?


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Loyalty.:wink:


----------



## cryptonia (Oct 17, 2008)

circular...

oh, huh? sorry, I thought thi was the word association thread...


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

:crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Loyalty to friends, will be important to J-types very concretely.


----------



## addle1618 (Oct 31, 2008)

I would say FJ's imo...but I really don't know I tihnk any type could be loyal, but I know I hop friends a bit and can distance myself and I know ENFP's have the tendancy too.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

I consider myself extremely loyal. I will be by your side no matter what. I have never been in a fight with a friend, and even if people go off to their own little group of friends after a while, they always end up coming back to me, because they know I'll still be there for them  
I guess that could be a bad thing too, because it's hard for me to say no and stuff, but whatever


----------



## Mystic Jenn (Oct 30, 2008)

I have lifers. It's the ones who proved to be users, moochers...just plain superficial that I had to cut out of my life. Actually, there really aren't too many superficial people I get close to. Some sneak by my radar. I have the patience and understanding to forgive a person if they burned me, but if they do it more than once I cut them out. I do that now that I am older, because dude not even Jesus would forgive the stupidity that constantly occured over and over again. I found when I was younger that I didn't enjoy the pattern and when I saw certain friends pull the same shit like a cycle...I was ready to step off. Sometimes you have to stand back and ask if that person really cares about your friendship when they are so bent on hurting you for some power trip. Sentiments aside, there is only so much bull a person can take.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Mystic Jenn said:


> I have lifers. It's the ones who proved to be users, moochers...just plain superficial that I had to cut out of my life. Actually, there really aren't too many superficial people I get close to. Some sneak by my radar. I have the patience and understanding to forgive a person if they burned me, but if they do it more than once I cut them out. I do that now that I am older, because dude not even Jesus would forgive the stupidity that constantly occured over and over again. I found when I was younger that I didn't enjoy the pattern and when I saw certain friends pull the same shit like a cycle...I was ready to step off. Sometimes you have to stand back and ask if that person really cares about your friendship when they are so bent on hurting you for some power trip. Sentiments aside, there is only so much bull a person can take.


You're right, and it's something I need to realize. I always want to be everybody's friend, but sometimes, like you said, there's only so much bull a person can take, and I need to realize that.


----------



## lunniey (Oct 19, 2008)

I know some NF friends that is so loyal.. and i always think that i'm a loyal person if it's talk about friendship.. i have one bestfriend from elementary school, there's not much people like to be her bestfriend because of her arrogant character tendencies..
but i'm still her bestfriend till now.. it's because.. she always considered me as her best friend.. so that's what i always do.. be her best friend although she's not always been a best friend for me..


----------



## lunniey (Oct 19, 2008)

Selvagem said:


> I guess that could be a bad thing too, because it's hard for me to say no and stuff, but whatever


yeah me too ^^
but i also think it's not good.. we should be more straight if it's a matter of our true feelings..


----------



## gvsunde (Nov 14, 2008)

i had a very loyal childhood friend. think he was ISTX


----------



## ArenaHomme (Nov 15, 2008)

snail said:


> ISTJs can be very loyal. When I disappeared, my ISTJ best friend actually traveled all over the country searching for me, and my ISTJ father changed jobs to become a people finder. They also tend to be honorable in other ways, being true to their word, following all of the rules, and still caring deeply, even with that T that one might expect to prevent it. Don't discount the SJs. NFs can be flakes. I have been known to break off contact with people unexpectedly and never write to them again, just because I get distracted. We aren't perfect.


Wow, that's actually a very touching story!


----------



## TrustNo1 (Nov 11, 2008)

I think treachery and deceit lies in all men and women. Type aside. Animals in the wilderness surviving. We just have highways and Starbuck's.


----------



## prufrok (Nov 28, 2008)

snail said:


> NFs can be flakes. I have been known to break off contact with people unexpectedly and never write to them again, just because I get distracted. We aren't perfect.


Glad to hear I'm not the only one.


----------



## CJay3113 (Dec 31, 2008)

I think I'm loyal from afar. I know that I can be aloof and I have people telling me that constantly. I am definitely loyal, but only to a select view that I believe are worthy. And even that's sounds like a lot, lol. I'm not unkind, I promise.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

If I don't know you, you don't have my loyalty, but if we're friends I'm willing to help you with anything (within reason). I remember once my friend (who's tall and really skinny) went to make a deal on an iMac at the house of somebody he didn't know. Even though I had just planned on going for a walk by myself, I ended up going with him (and staying there for several hours) just make sure everything went alright and he didn't get hurt. If my friends/family happen to be fighting I'll outright tell them to leave me out of it because of that conflicting loyalty. Of course, get me in competitive mode and I'll run you over no matter who you are.


----------



## Bella (Feb 5, 2009)

Absolutely agreed with you there Lance!

I think that's truly an NF quality.

I tend to avoid overly competitive, dramatic friends who like to gossip. 

I'm more attracted to easy-going, fun loving people. Usually, when I befriend someone and consider them close, it's mostly because they share a similar mindset.


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

NT be more loyal than NF.

SJ = Most loyal.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

I had an SFJ friend who was loyal until she cut me off, another STJ friend who goes against all his values for me. 

I've noticed that loyalty is loyalty with an SJ, but it has multiple meanings with an NX.

i have an INFP friend who think she is loyal, and i think she is a weasel.

i have an INFJ friend who i think is loyal and she keeps apologizing for notbeing a good friend.

i have ENFP friends who in our own version of life, are loyal... but i know i wont be considered loyal to most ppl. i tend to cut ppl off when i feel hurt, be nice to alot, but love only few..

so i guess if ur interested in the 1,2,3 loyalty steps, go for the SJ. if you want a friend who wont follow all the written rules of friendships but give u their life if they have to, then take ur pick from various NFs that suit ur own standards.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Meh, now that I look back at it, I don't think people would really consider me 'loyal.'
I am in a sense, but I am also not.

For example, if two of my friends get in a fight, it is impossible for me to pick a side. I still maintain friendships with both of them, but unfortunately sometimes the people see me as a 'traitor' because I'm not sticking with them. The way I see it is I shouldn't stop being a friend with someone just because you stopped being friends with them. I guess that's not being loyal, but whatever. If I wasn't like that, I'd be loyal in one person's eyes and not loyal in the other's.

I am loyal though, when it comes to being friends with someone. It is almost impossible for me to stop being friends with someone. Even if they have hurt me, I just feel terrible for cutting them off. Usually this doesn't happen, but I will most likely always be there if they feel they'd like to be friends with me again. I can get mad at myself for being like this sometimes, but oh well.


----------



## Bella (Feb 5, 2009)

starrynights said:


> I had an SFJ friend who was loyal until she cut me off, another STJ friend who goes against all his values for me.
> 
> I've noticed that loyalty is loyalty with an SJ, but it has multiple meanings with an NX.
> 
> ...


 That's so true. Come to think about it, you're right. I tend to not be as loyal to most people whom I don't really see much potential in a deep friendship with due to say for instance, shallowness and narrow-mindedness? I only keep the ones who I know have a good heart. I also have a few close friends who I would consider to be family.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Bella said:


> That's so true. Come to think about it, you're right. I tend to not be as loyal to most people whom I don't really see much potential in a deep friendship with due to say for instance, shallowness and narrow-mindedness? I only keep the ones who I know have a good heart. I also have a few close friends who I would consider to be family.


i agree with u totally. shallow and narrow mindedness can frustrate me so much i wouldnt see a point in the friendship. i'd still be nice, but i wouldnt go to lengths for the friendship then.

In my personal opinion, SJ loyalty is more a *dutiful* one, they are loyal because its the right thing to do, they call every week to check, like they are suposed to, its all by the book. NF loyalty is left to individual standrds, i'd donate my eyes to some friends, and i know they'd do the same for me, yet i might not be enthusiastic to say chat with them every day. to an SJ, not chatting ,, or holding back in any way, would be considered *not loyalty*

Its a little common sense tht NF loyalty suits NF while SJ loyalty suits SJ..


----------



## Zaria (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't think that NF's are the most loyal friends, at least I am not. When I consider someone as a friend and if this someone doesn't annoy me, I really do everything for that certain someone. I would hop on my bike and support them, even if they call me in the middle of the night. But as soon as a friend starts annoying me or starts pushing me around, I lose all my loyalty to that person. I need a lot of space and when people don't give it to me, I reach the point where I can't deal with them any longer. And that really can happen overnight and isn't easily restored, to be honest. Just like Silhouetree says, I have big problems with putting an end to a friendship, though. So, I'm not really sure wether I'm loyal. Yeah, I bet I am, but to a certain degree.


----------



## TheHappyMinority (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm very loyal but I do get distracted. My loyalty only extends are far as what I perceive someone's loyalty is for me is.
If you aren't going to return the favour in similar circumstances, you can get f*d.


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

TheHappyMinority said:


> I'm very loyal but I do get distracted. My loyalty only extends are far as what I perceive someone's loyalty is for me is.
> If you aren't going to return the favour in similar circumstances, you can get f*d.


Same here. I think it just depends on the individual and the circumstances. NF's feel deeper than other types so we respond differently. Just yesterday I reassured myself that I hated this girl; I never wanted to see her again [I didn't tell her this]. Today, I said that I loved her, although I think the medication I took had something to do with it. And I sincerely felt both at the time. I am too f***ing fickle!


----------



## jabe (Feb 21, 2009)

I would definitely describe myself as loyal. I am very committed to people and other stuff I see as important, like my job, my values etc. Someone has to treat me very badly, or continually let me down for me to cut them out. I'll put up with a lot before I get to that point, as I usually look for ways I can help improve the situation first. Only when I've exhausted all possibilities will I walk away, and I find this quite traumatic. I think NFPs are less like this though, because they are more quick to get distracted by something new that appeals to them.


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

In response to the initial thread question: yes.


----------



## Ankit Dabda (Feb 24, 2009)

It can be in any category's person. But it is not for ne sided condition is it should be two sided.


----------



## Andrea (Apr 20, 2009)

i also think there are different "loyalties". example, i wouldn't talk about a friend behind her back. but i'm not the bff type either. maybe it's just me. i get bored after only a few interactions.


----------



## MatchaBlizzard (Sep 20, 2011)

Andrea said:


> i also think there are different "loyalties". example, i wouldn't talk about a friend behind her back. but i'm not the bff type either. maybe it's just me. i get bored after only a few interactions.


Yep, there's different kinds of loyalty. Don't discount any of the temperaments.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

MatchaBlizzard said:


> Yep, there's different kinds of loyalty. Don't discount any of the temperaments.


Quoted for truth.


And with all the NF-worshipping people seem to be taking, I'm giving it 2 days before a goat sacrifice.

You're not the _"most"_ anything, you're not the_ "least_" anything.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

It's not that NFs are more loyal than other types. It's that NFs are smoother when it comes to ending relationships and just dealing with people in general. You and an NF friend may part ways and yet you'll feel good about the relationship overall. Your relationship might not have even officially "ended". You've just smoothly drifted apart over time. You don't notice the change. You both can still feel loyal to each other.

Other types may be just as loyal or just as not, but many of them tend to be more blunt either way and so the distinction can be jarring when a relationship ends, because it really ends. It's done and over, and you both will know it.

My dad's an ESTJ. He's a loyal parent, in his own way. But he and I don't see eye-to-eye on anything. He wants me to be more practical. I want him to be more affectionate. It won't happen, either way. Not to any degree that either of us would be happy with. That doesn't mean he and I aren't loyal to each other in our roles for the family. But I'm far more forgiving of his faults than he is of mine. When I annoy him, he lets me know immediately. When he annoys me, I tend to brush it off as him just being him.

So it's the... ability (or lack thereof) for empathy between types that you're noticing, not their loyalty. Some types are better at dealing with people. Some others are better at being straightforward. And others don't really give a damn either way and have other motivations, such as you mentioned, wanting more social status and whatnot.


----------



## Sali (Feb 9, 2011)

IxxJs imo.


----------



## chasingdreams (Jul 16, 2011)

Honestly, I think any type can be loyal. I don’t see what type has to do with certain traits like loyalty. 

You can find a disloyal NF and a loyal ST.


----------

